# 1996 Chevy 2500 diesel



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello everyone and thanks in advance for any opinions,

I own a 1996 Chevy 2500, 6.5 turbo diesel, 4 x 4

I'm having a few issues that my mechanics can't seem to figure out. 

The truck, drives pretty good however at certain times the "service throttle body light "comes on, and when it does we have no acceleration in the gas pedal. 

When this happens, I'll turn the truck off 
And start it back up and it resets and drives normally again. 

My mechanic says there's no throttle cable on this truck 
So there's nothing for him to service. 

When this happens, we lose complete use of the gas pedal, 
No acceleration in drive or in park etc. 

Any thoughts ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Scam tool or ohm meter. Need to ck the throttle pedal. See if theres any issues with the resistance


----------



## crete5245 (Aug 24, 2006)

As diesels said, get a scan tool on it while driving it and have the screen so you can see both TPS signals coming from the APP sensor which is the (accelerator pedal position) when it goes bad one of the signals will go to zero. It uses a minium of two sensor, for safety. One goes up in voltage and the other goes down in voltage, as the signals cross there values add up to 5 volts. When one of the sensors fails it goes into default and sets the RPMs to a certain preprogramed setting.. 

good luck


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

its a drive by wire system. ie it uses a signal from the sensor on gas pedal to tell the pump how mush fuel it needs to use. it is a common thing for the pedal to act up then quit altogether, buy a new throttle pedal and install. easy to do. before you end up paying a tow bill. you can install yourself,


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd also go ahead and make sure you get a pump mounted driver (PMD) relocation kit on it right away. could be as simple as the fact that the PMD is overheating.


Having owned one 6.5 that left me stranded twice, worked on one for a friend that left him stranded more often than not, and had a company van that left me stranded 29 times in 11 months, I won't touch a 6.5 or 6.2 ever again. But the PMD makes a world of difference.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Sealer People;1641862 said:


> Hello everyone and thanks in advance for any opinions,
> 
> I own a 1996 Chevy 2500, 6.5 turbo diesel, 4 x 4
> 
> ...


Replace the accelerator pedal. the electronics in it crap out. It's a problem that happens with all drive by wire chevy's


----------

